# Resources > Education Center >  >  pharmacy tutorial

## Demerzel

Yah so that pharmacy tutorial needs cleaned up a little, imo the formatting's a bit messy. S'k, shall I do it?

----------


## Kaniaz

yes. it burns.

----------


## Demerzel

Work in progress.


Dream Views does not take any responsibility for the use of any supplement that has been discussed in its Forum.
Any information provided is for the general knowledge of its viewers and does not necessarily reflect that of the views of Dream Views.
As with any supplement you should consult a physician before their use. Extra precautions should be taken if you have any known health risks, prescribed to a medication, pregnant, or nursing.

----------


## Kaniaz

How about**:

Anwsers to B6 *by* lord soth
Vitamins *by* Aphius

I think it looks cleaner. Actually, maybe it would look better like:

*Anwsers to B6* _by_ *lord soth*

----------


## Demerzel

i like the second one. I'll finish it off this way and then modify it to that.

----------


## Demerzel

I need a tabmod.

----------


## wasup

*Anwsers to B6*...................*lord soth*[/quote]

How about something like that with all of the usernames lined up? 

Looks a bit neater to me...

----------


## Kaniaz

Yeah, _Mark_ wants a tabmod though so he can do the same sort of thing with the tab key. I just tried doing it with the elipses, and that would take absolutely forever, though. It would look pretty nice if you did it, though...

----------


## wasup

Work in progress.


Dream Views does not take any responsibility for the use of any supplement that has been discussed in its Forum.
Any information provided is for the general knowledge of its viewers and does not necessarily reflect that of the views of Dream Views.
As with any supplement you should consult a physician before their use. Extra precautions should be taken if you have any known health risks, prescribed to a medication, pregnant, or nursing.

|:< There's part of it... 

I didn't take into account of the BBcode yet though.  I'll either finish it later tonight or tommorrow (I have a lot of work to do).

----------


## Kaniaz

It's all outta line though.

----------


## wasup

As I said I didn't take into account the BBcode (if there was some way to make it invisible when you are typing out the post it would be a whole lot easier) so when I modify it it will all be in line.  I'll probably be able to do that tommorrow.

----------


## O'nus

I took a stab at this.  I like incorporating the arrows to make it look more flashy.  Also, italicising the authors seems more formal and familiar with footnotes rather than bolding them.  

Dream Views does not take any responsibility for the use of any supplement that has been discussed in its Forum.
Any information provided is for the general knowledge of its viewers and does not necessarily reflect that of the views of Dream Views.
As with any supplement you should consult a physician before their use. Extra precautions should be taken if you have any known health risks, prescribed to a medication, pregnant, or nursing.

--------

What do you guys think of my take?

(Yes, I was accidently posting as Mark for a little there, lol)

----------


## wasup

O'nus, can we do that WITH the dots  ::D: . 

That would be nice and flashy, as you say.

----------


## Kaniaz

You can't do it with the dots, just figured that out - it's a proportional font, i think. yeah, it is.

----------


## Demerzel

yea. k, that version could do just now...

----------


## Kaniaz

It would do just as well to remove the author names, as it isn't really important, looks cleaner, and when you click the topic you'll see who the author is anyway...

----------

